
Loneliness is an epidemic, and we can turn to technology to fix it - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/loneliness-technology-older-adults-aging-internet-access-apps-mind-control/
======
oropolo
Technology is only a tool; it won't "fix" loneliness by itself any more than
changing your keyboard will make you a better typist or speller. That said, it
could be a highly effective tool as part of a concerted community effort, but
it is only a tool.

